# I‘m definitely joining Army Cadets



## Ross Cadet (11 Jan 2004)

I‘m gonna join soon. 
What rifle‘s do get to shoot as i progress?
What summer camps should I take?
What shouldn‘t I take?
?????

Thanks for info!!!
   :cam:    :akimbo:    :threat:    :sniper:    :mg:    :fifty: 
   :soldier: 
   :gunner:






Staff edit: physically painful subject line to try and read


----------



## Ross Cadet (11 Jan 2004)

Also, do we get to shoot other rifles than daisy‘s and Lee Enfields?

Thanks!
   :gunner:


----------



## Franko (12 Jan 2004)

Whoa...relax big guy. Learning how to fire a weapon isn‘t the only thing you learn in cadets. I‘ve been instructing cadets for over 15 years. I‘ve instructed on Cadet Instructor Cadre courses as well. 

To get back to your question, yes there are more things to shoot than bb guns and 22s. There are C-7/C-8s, No 4 Lee Enfield rifles(303British). If you had the chance of being in New Brunswick in the last corps I was working with, we used to get the top recruiter down to the tank ranges in Gagetown and let him/her fire a Leopard! It all depends on your affiliated unit, and the enthusiasm of the officers of your future corps. 

As for summer camps and courses, it all depends on how hard you work during the year. If you are promising and keen, the world is your‘s. I have personnaly pushed cadets to Para training, Artic Indoc, Scotland, Germany for the past few summers. It all depends on you!

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask!

   :tank:


----------



## Excolis (12 Jan 2004)

you have instructed on CIC courses?   what ones were those?  i have never heard of a Cpl teaching on a CIC course...  as for wannabe.... relax, i agree with franko....  you need to learn a lot more than jut shooting in army cadets.


----------



## Franko (12 Jan 2004)

Pressed the wrong button. Yes I have instructed BOQ before, a few times. I was asked by some very senior CIC officers to do them a favor. Because of my extensive background with cadets, I said sure. They were a bag of hammers. The poor course officer was pulling out his hair. Anyways the got their **** together after a few weekends. I must have done a small miracle, the district CO commended me on a job well done. I‘ve been doing this for a long time, probably close to as long as you‘ve been on this earth. I‘ve made some close friends and some good contacts in the cadet world. If you know Eric, I know he‘ll vouche for me. Ask him about my drill lectures  :evil:


----------



## Excolis (12 Jan 2004)

i know a dave boudreau....  is that the same man?   when was the last time you instucted?  you might have done me... but i dont recall anyone on my course.....


----------



## Franko (13 Jan 2004)

Dave Boudreau was involved in cadets years ago from what I hear. Not the same Boudreau. The last time I instructed was,as I said back in 2000/01 in Gagetown, NB. I doubt you would have forgotten me. I have been told that I give one mean drill lecture, by more than one CO.  :evil:


----------



## East Side Soprano (13 Jan 2004)

Haha, I just noticed that..."Amy" Cadets


----------



## Ross Cadet (13 Jan 2004)

Thanks guys, I‘m joining very soon.
I‘m joining the North Vancouver corp.


----------



## Franko (14 Jan 2004)

Wannabe...have a good time when you join up. You‘ll learn a heap of things, keep an open mind.


----------



## elscotto937 (14 Jan 2004)

A Cpl teaching on a CIC crse, absolutely. In the CIC you cannot train an person to command soldiers, but you can give them an intro to the military and advice on dealing with cadets. A Cpl, especially a senior one, definately have the military skills to teach CIC officers. One that has been working with cadets for such a long time, has experience that need to be passed on...
Hopefully Airborne soon... I don‘t think that you have a good concept of the NCO Corps of the Military, please correct me if I‘m wrong.


----------



## Franko (15 Jan 2004)

Again...I can‘t believe I‘m saying this. Well said Scott937.

Regards


----------



## Lexi (17 Feb 2004)

At LAST I have gotten my mother to allow me to join cadets, on one condition, that I can get there. (Long story, too lazy to type it,)

Anyway, I got the answer as to why she didn‘t want me going into Cadets in the first place. 
These are her exact words, written as best as I can get them to the real thing:

"I didn‘t want to put you in that junior army, in a uniform because I didn‘t want you to become seriously interested in the army-" Hah, too late mum, -"and you ARE NOT under ANY CIRCUMSTANCES going to go army as a career. All you ever do is talk army. You research about it, read about it, play military games... You‘re a LADY. You‘re supposed to be going to dance classes and talking about boys and nailpolish, not Cadets and rifles."

Well, I‘m excited, really excited. 
You guys were a great help.
Thanks SO much.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (17 Feb 2004)

good luck. With time, i think your mom will warm up to the idea a little bit more.


----------



## chrisf (17 Feb 2004)

When I turned 12, my father practically begged me to join cadets... and I didn‘t...

When I turned 16, my father practically begged me to join the reserves... and I didn‘t (At the time anyway)...

Now here I several years later, in a unit he practically begged me not to join


----------



## primer (17 Feb 2004)

Your going to have the best times of your teenage years...

good luck


----------



## ErorZ (17 Feb 2004)

Grats! and good luck with it.


----------



## dano (17 Feb 2004)

I am pleased you are able to join!

If it is the 2814 HAMILTON SVC BTN you are enrolling with, you are enrolling in a attractive corp in particular. 


If you can‘t get driven. 
Don‘t worry, walking for a few hours in sub-zero temp will build you good character and discipline.


----------



## chrisf (17 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Dano:
> [qb] Don‘t worry, walking for a few hours in sub-zero temp will build you good character and discipline. [/qb]


There‘s an old saying... any fool can be uncomfortable...


----------



## Righty (17 Feb 2004)

Heh... Good for you!

Drill sucks... But you get to do cool stuff after that. ****...I got to have my first lessons on the C7 today (but im in reserves)


----------



## chalk1 (17 Feb 2004)

Enjoy your time, Lexi. Im sure youll do extremely well.


----------



## Lexi (18 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Dano:
> [qb] I am pleased you are able to join!
> 
> If it is the 2814 HAMILTON SVC BTN you are enrolling with, you are enrolling in a attractive corp in particular.
> ...


Well I have a few friends in Cadets whos parents were actually willing to drive me if my parents refused, so I think I‘m all good.
But my dad‘s the lazy one. He goes to the Y, (YMCA,) on Tuesdays. He can drop me off at the Armoury, go work out, and on his way home pick me up. 
*Shrugs*
I can‘t wait though!


----------



## fleeingjam (23 Feb 2004)

Good luck and dont listen to any of those people on these forumsn that make fun of cadets.


----------



## Lexi (24 Feb 2004)

Hmm... well guys I have bad news..   
My mother has postponed Cadets. Lemme type out what she gave to me on a slip of paper:

"ALEXA‘S ONE MONTH TRIAL
-----------------------
For the next month you must meet the conditions listed below for us(my parents,) to CONSIDER entering you into Cadets.

1) You must take responsibility and do the laundry without being asked.
2) You must keep your room clean at all times without being asked.
3) You must find a physical activity which you will regularily participate in by the end of this month.
4) You must do vacuuming and dusting each weeked without complaining.
5) Regarding the computer, it will be used as a research/homework tool Monday - Thursday. This means no MSN or internet, and NO WAR GAMES.

Your trial will be reviewed the weekend of March 20th. 3 STRIKES AND YOU‘RE OUT, NO EXCUSES. If you fail to reach the conditions set in this agreement the topic of cadets will be dropped forever and will never be brought back up AGAIN."

  I signed the agreement... now I have to wait and try my hardest to meet the requirements. I think it‘s just stupid that they made me do this.
I‘m going to the armoury with a buddy tonight to attend Cadets since it‘s Civvies and I might as well get a feel of it before slacking off a month or so. But the thing is, after I join I have to keep what‘s on the agreement, or my mom‘ll take me out. BAH! I‘m so angry..!


----------



## dano (24 Feb 2004)

The way I see it is just another objective to overcome.

But, for you I know that‘s not good enough.

I suggest you explain the situation to the officers in the Corp. They may allow you to attend for the month(conditional) or at least be a spectator.

The agreement states about entering Cadets to be a Cadet.
It does not state whether you can or can not attend as a civilian.

You still have alot of convincing ahead of you, you‘re mother is obviously intent on you not joining.

Try and not look at it as a brick wall, but look at it as a objective to overcome for the greater good.


----------



## wongskc (24 Feb 2004)

You‘re not alone.  My parents were just as opposed to me joining cadets as well... except they flat out refused to sign on the dotted line for about 3 years!  Yes, I was fifteen when I signed up, a very "old guy" indeed.  I also had to find my own way there (riding Public Transit in uniform can be an interesting experience).  Don‘t worry, once you get in, it‘ll all be worth it.

At least they can‘t say you don‘t have determination!  Good luck and Per Ardua ad Aspera!


----------



## tree hugger (24 Feb 2004)

Famous words from my dad several years ago, "No daughter of mine will ever join the military"!

Well, dad, it‘s going on 3 years and I‘m an officer to boot! (he retired after 26 years as a cpl.)

Hehehe!


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (24 Feb 2004)

Hey I also take public transit to cadets because my parents will not take me and wongskc is right it is an intresting experience. I also have a few friends who walk about 4 or 5 kilometers to cadets because their parents refuse to take them aswell. Good luck Lexi and don‘t let that contract stand in your way!


----------



## Evan (25 Feb 2004)

Lexi, dont worry it‘ll only make u stronger   :warstory:  .

Good Luck,
-Evan


----------



## Lexi (26 Feb 2004)

Well, I went to Cadets for the first time last night.       
Boy is the armory ever COOL. I didn‘t do much, just sat on the balconies talking to some officers and watching the reserves do drill on the other side of the parade square.

My favourite guy there is Chief Warrant Officer ****, who would always yell, "YOU‘RE ALL GUNNA DIE!" to all the cadets when they were all in ranks. I had so much fun and loved it even though I was only watching. I‘m doing my hardest to keep the contract and so far my mom‘s impressed.

I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Franko (26 Feb 2004)

Good luck Lexi....   

Regards


----------



## Lexi (27 Feb 2004)

Someone edited the name of the Cheif Warrant Officer, lmao.
I changed it back btw, lol.


----------



## Gunnar (27 Feb 2004)

Looks like you‘re going to have the elements of military training as provided by your mom.  Be sure to thank her for it when you join the reg force and pass basic.  ;-)

All boils down to the "you‘re my kid / vs. / you are a human being with your own ideas" battle that every parent goes through.  Reading the contract, she wants you to be a specific type of human being, and once you have satisfied that requirement, you get to have options.  Besides, strict adherence to discipline is good for the soul, particularly in the army.

Now how is it you posted the contract on a Tuesday?  School computer?

(I just noticed that the contract says the topic of "Cadets", and my weaselly mind noticed that there was no mention of the Militia included.  ;-))


----------



## Lexi (27 Feb 2004)

Lol, it‘s called being home alone my friend.
And good point...  :evil: 
Then there‘s at school when we have free time and the teacher‘s got his back turned..


----------



## brin11 (27 Feb 2004)

Lexi,

I edited your post regarding an individual you named specifically.  Please see numerous posts regarding PERSEC.  In future please leave names out of posts and do not re-edit this name again.

brin11
moderator


----------



## Lexi (27 Feb 2004)

Oops.
Sorry, next time I‘ll remember that.


----------



## brin11 (28 Feb 2004)

Lexi,

No problem.  Good luck in cadets.


----------

